# What brand of mono do you use for shock leader?



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm just getting into distance casting. I was casting 3 oz weights with 20 lb mainline. I wanted to up my weight so I tied on a 50 lb shock leader using Hi-Seas mono. I used a slim beauty knot and it looks good, pretty sure I tied it right but I can feel the knot going through the guides and it seems to catch a little going through the guides on the cast. Before I tied on the shock leader i was able to use 1/2 mag with very few back lashes and good distance. Now I get lots of backlashes on 3/4 mag and my distance sucks too. Is there a better 50lb mono that ties smaller knots. The stuff I have is pretty stiff. I'm hoping that's the problem.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

Im totally confused by all the brands, colors and reviews....They all calm to be the greatest line ever made....I'm using Ande...from Walmart..


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

I use 50# berkley big game. the knots pullup better than the stiff lines.
BTW i'm throwing a heaver. 17# main to 50# shock


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

The shock leader knot I use I picked up off of this video, from Matty Tripps......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OuPDZAt018....Its on his cast over 300ft pendulum surf casting part3, video...40# leader on 20# main line, have not had a problem with hitting the guides....You may want to give this one a try...


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

Matty Trips lol...I was thinking it would be a pro caster and then I saw that wife beater and heard that voice. I've watched some of his videos before.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I avoid negative comments on casters as everyone has a different skill level. It takes nerve to post up a video of your cast for the world to see.

The problem I have with this guy (Matty Tripps) is that he presents himself as an expert caster, actually attempting to teach the pendulum cast on line. His form is terrible and really should not be copied by those trying to learn the pendulum cast. 300' is a decent cast for an overhead thump cast but is pitiful for a pendulum, even with a baited rig. It is a dangerous cast to perform on anything but an empty beach.

Learn the overhead thump, learn the groundcast. Leave the pendulum alone until the groundcast is mastered then take it slow and safely.

Sorry for the thread hijack but people really don't need to immulate this guy.

Tommy


----------



## shughes (Oct 28, 2011)

I used to use 40lb Big Game leader (rarely ever toss more then 5oz). This year I started using 50lb Sufix 832 braid as my leader and really liking it as its the same diameter as 12lb mono and makes a small knot with my 12/15lb main line. 

I use the 6-turn yucatan knot to attach the braid to mono. I have tried the slim beauty in the past but prefer the yucatan knot as its easy to tie in the dark too. I think I originally saw it on knot wars website. One thing I do have to be careful is not to grab the braid line when bringing in a fish that is on the beach after reeling in.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

I was only interested in the knot he was using, I did try his off the ground cast, not the pendulem...not at that stage yet...


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

Tommy, what knot do you tie what kind of shock leader do you use for fishing purposes?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I took another look at his OTG. He is teaching a full on, 270 degree tournament style groundcast. For fishing, my recomendation is a cast with less rotation. Somewhere between between 180 and 220 degrees. 

I tie several shockleader knots, but my go-to tie in the dark knot is a simple overhand (shockleader) to 5-6 turn uni (running line) lubricated and pulled down carefully. Works for me and has landed 150 lb sharks from the beach.

Tommy


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

Right now, I'm just working on the Easy Cast. I feel like I would lose some teeth if I tried the Pendulum Cast. I can get 110 yards with an 11' Penn Prevail rod, 656 Akios and 3 oz sinker. Is that respectable?


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah, I can't do that full rotation off the ground cast, I can, but it doesn't seem to add any distance or power to the cast..I have been using the cast you ( tommy) recommend, about 220 degrees...Its one thing to get a hundred yards at a field with a cross wind or little wind, I have found its a whole different ballgame at the beach, standing in soft sand, with an east wind blowing ( as it usually does here) and a 4-5 sputnik on....


----------



## thestudent (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm with Tommy - I like to use Braid for my shock leader. There are those that would tell me it's too visible, but I still catch fish on it, and it's alot thinner than any mono of the same pound test.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

I use braid shock leader on the spinners, I don't have to worry about the knots hitting the guides...Moss green....I never could get a mono shock leader to braid running line that didn't tap the guides....I would like to see more proof that you catch more fish with a floro leader...


----------



## steveparker (Apr 27, 2013)

I could be on my home forum reading you guys.
Same talk on fishing with around 3,500mls between us NICE!
All the very best Steve.


----------



## saltysurfman (Feb 23, 2011)

I just started using 80# Momoi High Catch shock leader for fishing purposes and so far I like it a lot. Soft enough to not have memory and the abrasion resistance is pretty good. Still need a little more testing with the abrasion resistance though.


----------

